# What are the chances of relocating ...



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

I posted on here a while ago, with just a dream of moving to Spain, fast forward 6 - 8 months and alot has changed ! 

I'm now working in IT (Have been for 6 months) doing pretty good, one wage rise already, plus I'm learning alot in many aspects of IT. I've also been learning Spanish for around half an hour a day on Duolingo, I'm progressing well on there also, I have one query though ... I'm 26, so realistically looking to move in a few years once I've got lots more experience in IT and learning the language, however, I never see anybody my sort of age on these forums, do many people under retirement age move ? Is there a reason not many under 30's are on these forums ? 

It would basically just be nice to get a view of somebody else, I really want to relocate some day, no area or anything in particular, I have no dependants and I have money saved.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jack92 said:


> I posted on here a while ago, with just a dream of moving to Spain, fast forward 6 - 8 months and alot has changed !
> 
> I'm now working in IT (Have been for 6 months) doing pretty good, one wage rise already, plus I'm learning alot in many aspects of IT. I've also been learning Spanish for around half an hour a day on Duolingo, I'm progressing well on there also, I have one query though ... I'm 26, so realistically looking to move in a few years once I've got lots more experience in IT and learning the language, however, I never see anybody my sort of age on these forums, do many people under retirement age move ? Is there a reason not many under 30's are on these forums ?
> 
> It would basically just be nice to get a view of somebody else, I really want to relocate some day, no area or anything in particular, I have no dependants and I have money saved.


We moved below retirement age, though not in our 30s - 2 kids in tow too. I know a lot of 30-somethings who have made the move, some needing to work / starting their own business, some 'commuting' a few weeks here & a few back in the UK.

You say 'a few years'. I hate to use the B word, but in less than a year from now it's likely to be MUCH more complicated than it is now, for a British citizen.

Have a look through the forum at posts from US citizens for example, or any non-EU, & yuo'll see what I mean.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jack92 said:


> I posted on here a while ago, with just a dream of moving to Spain, fast forward 6 - 8 months and alot has changed !
> 
> I'm now working in IT (Have been for 6 months) doing pretty good, one wage rise already, plus I'm learning alot in many aspects of IT. I've also been learning Spanish for around half an hour a day on Duolingo, I'm progressing well on there also, I have one query though ... I'm 26, so realistically looking to move in a few years once I've got lots more experience in IT and learning the language, however, I never see anybody my sort of age on these forums, do many people under retirement age move ? Is there a reason not many under 30's are on these forums ?
> 
> It would basically just be nice to get a view of somebody else, I really want to relocate some day, no area or anything in particular, I have no dependants and I have money saved.


You're right, there are not too many people below 35 on this forum, but young people do of course move - I came when I was about 26. I think they don't tend to come on this type of may I say more "serious" forums where people ask questions about tax, healthcare etc. They tend to go on other types of forums asking about nightlife and bar jobs. If you really want to make a go of it though you're better off asking grown up questions to grown up people in my boring humble opinion


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Go Jack Go! I remember your previous posts. Bit by bit you're inching your way over. Good for you


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Go Jack Go! I remember your previous posts. Bit by bit you're inching your way over. Good for you


Thank you.

This forum actually inspired me alot and massively changed my view on focusing on an IT career and actually learning the language.

I'm definitely not the type of stereotypical under 30 who would want to move, I want to move for the culture of Spain, the lifestyle, everything, I love it, which is why I'm so heavily focused on getting a good career in an industry where I could potentially get a job in Spain, plus of course, coming over with a massive understanding of the language.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Jack92 said:


> I posted on here a while ago, with just a dream of moving to Spain, fast forward 6 - 8 months and alot has changed !
> 
> I'm now working in IT (Have been for 6 months) doing pretty good, one wage rise already, plus I'm learning alot in many aspects of IT. I've also been learning Spanish for around half an hour a day on Duolingo, I'm progressing well on there also, I have one query though ... I'm 26, so realistically looking to move in a few years once I've got lots more experience in IT and learning the language, however, I never see anybody my sort of age on these forums, do many people under retirement age move ? Is there a reason not many under 30's are on these forums ?
> 
> It would basically just be nice to get a view of somebody else, I really want to relocate some day, no area or anything in particular, I have no dependants and I have money saved.


Hi there,

I had similar problem as you getting info on this forum  I'm not retired, not as young as you but also need to make a living (the people here are some of the friendliest I've seen on expat forums though  )...

If you are in IT my understanding is that there may be opportunities in the Barcelona area. Barcelona is trying to position itself as a tech hub in Europe, and in fact last year Barcelona placed third (only after London and Berlin IIRC) in start-up raised capital. 

They have, for example, the annual Mobile World Congress, and start-up clusters/incubators such as Barcelona Tech City. There are local Facebook groups related to coding, so you may find some leads there.

Good luck!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

There will never be an answer to your question. You are young so you have little to lose. Better to come now than wait. Things will be different when you are here and it is something you can't really plan for. You will need at least a year to get a feel for the place but you should do it before Brexit as after that it will probably be much harder. Bring money for a year so you have enough while looking for work. Good luck


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks.

Yes, which is why I stressed I was looking for opinions and views of others, not answers, as I know there isn't an "answer".

But I have the plan and the goal, Brexit is something out of my control so I don't stress about it, I can't do anything about it, I simply want to move and will try to move, Brexit will happen, regardless, so I'm focusing on learning the language and building a career in order to achieve my move.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Sadly, I'm no longer in my 30s!!! But I moved here from the UK when I was 30.

I think I may have replied to the OP in his previous posts, so I won't repeat myself too much. But I had a good career in the UK, spent two years learning Spanish and also had the advantage of moving with a Spanish speaker as my partner.

But even that did not prepare me for exactly how tough it would be. Six months with zero income used up every single penny we had saved, and my level of Spanish was nowhere near what I thought it would be after completing AS level... 

I'm not trying to put the OP off, just saying that it is not safe to hope for the best without preparing for the worst!!

Now I have a good career in Spain, class myself as an "advanced level" Spanish speaker (I refuse to call myself bilingual as I will never have the knowledge of someone who learnt two languages simultaneously), and cannot imagine ever returning to the UK to live.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

Good to hear the success you've had though, it just shows it can certainly be done. I do understand the job situation and I see that as a HUGE hurdle, however, this is why I'm determined to get relative experience and good knowledge in a field, where hopefully, an opportunity will open up for me.

As regards language, I've no doubt learning the language in the UK only scratches the surface of it, at least you can go over knowing "some", but actually being part of day to day conversations will be a different ball game.

Yes, alot is a uphill task, I know this, I'm realistic, but I've wanted to move for a long time and it gets stronger and stronger and my desire only increases, so I know it's right for me to try my absolute best, which I'm doing and will only do more and more.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> Good to hear the success you've had though, it just shows it can certainly be done. I do understand the job situation and I see that as a HUGE hurdle, however, this is why I'm determined to get relative experience and good knowledge in a field, where hopefully, an opportunity will open up for me.
> 
> As regards language, I've no doubt learning the language in the UK only scratches the surface of it, at least you can go over knowing "some", but actually being part of day to day conversations will be a different ball game.
> 
> Yes, alot is a uphill task, I know this, I'm realistic, but I've wanted to move for a long time and it gets stronger and stronger and my desire only increases, so I know it's right for me to try my absolute best, which I'm doing and will only do more and more.


I think you are doing all you can, to be honest. The language thing is just an anecdote really. Learning some will obviously be better than none. It's just that I thought that I would hit the ground running, whereas in reality I hit the ground crawling


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

I fully expect to hit the ground crawling ! Haha, this forum has given me a massively realistic way of viewing it all, which is why I want to over prepare myself and do ALL I can.

Too many people expect a breeze and expect to move over knowing "Hola, Si and Gracias" with broken periods of work experience in manual labour jobs, however, I'm different which hopefully works in my favour.

I need to be wanted by the country, I need something to offer, so having knowledge in a field where often, people don't have knowledge in and coming over at least having knowledge of the language goes massively in my favour.

I want to embrace Spanish culture and become part of the way of life, not just move over and expect a year round holiday, I want to live like a Spaniard, work with them, speak the language and live their way of life, that's the appeal.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you have any Spanish friends where you are now? It's a good idea to make as many contacts as possible, through international clubs or whatever. They will all have families back home, who will love to meet you when you arrive and get news of how their loved ones are doing in foreign lands. I know a few people who have done this and it helped them settle in much quicker. A Spanish girlfriend/boyfriend would be even better!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Good for you. Have you actually lived here? I only ask because you talk about Spain as though it offers you so much more than the UK. Be very careful. It is not paradise and there are many aspects of its culture that might not be quite as luring as you think. In fact subtract the weather and most expats would head home. Madrid Barcelona are like London. People are stressed overworked and underpaid. Give it a go certainly but don't make it an ideal


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kaipa said:


> Good for you. Have you actually lived here? I only ask because you talk about Spain as though it offers you so much more than the UK. Be very careful. It is not paradise and there are many aspects of its culture that might not be quite as luring as you think. In fact subtract the weather and most expats would head home. Madrid Barcelona are like London. People are stressed overworked and underpaid.


 I liked this because of this


> Have you actually lived here? I only ask because you talk about Spain as though it offers you so much more than the UK. Be very careful. It is not paradise and there are many aspects of its culture that might not be quite as luring as you think. ... Give it a go certainly but don't make it an ideal



But I don't entirely agree with this



> In fact subtract the weather and most expats would head home. Madrid Barcelona are like London. People are stressed overworked and underpaid.


I'm not sure most expats would head home; I wouldn't, mainly because home is Spain!
I also don't think Madrid and Barcelona are like London at all. People do work long hours and are badly paid compared to London salaries, or even the UK in general, but then, the people are living in Spain, not the UK. 

Madrid's busy and there's a lot of traffic, but not to the extent of London and it's nowhere as big as. Immigration is nowhere near the same scale with all the good and bad that that brings and that affects lifestyle a lot. Barcelona's very small compared with London and is a recognised bilingual community, but it's more cosmopolitan than Madrid in many ways.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm certainly well over thirty, chronologically at least. Spain is indeed my home, I'll never return to live in the UK but I do not think that Spain is a 'dream', 'paradise' or whatever ideal people may have.
It's a country comme les autres and has good and bad points, good and bad people. Once I got settled, aquired a good circle of friends, had no money worries, it's a place I enjoy living in.....at least, the place I've lived in for the past ten years. I can think of many places in Spain which I would not wish to live in yet many many people enjoy these places. Sobre los gustos....

One thing I would say is that speaking Spanish or any language is comparatively simple, as long as you don't twist yourself up being worried about speaking 'correctly' all the time. Like many British people, some Spanish people speak their own language badly. But they communicate and that is the purpose of language. Understanding is a different matter and comes with time and immersion.
I'd say I can say almost anything I want on any subject but so far have achieved maybe 70% understanding of what is said to me, more in some contexts, less in others. 
But it's getting easier day by day.
Still get verb endings wrong...but joder, no importa nada, la gente me entiende.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

kaipa said:


> Good for you. Have you actually lived here? I only ask because you talk about Spain as though it offers you so much more than the UK. Be very careful. It is not paradise and there are many aspects of its culture that might not be quite as luring as you think. In fact subtract the weather and most expats would head home. Madrid Barcelona are like London. People are stressed overworked and underpaid. Give it a go certainly but don't make it an ideal


My experience of Spain is a small town called Almoradi, absolute minimal expats there, little holiday makers. I don't/would never want to live in any of those places you mentioned, the Spain I like is walking into a bar and they serve tapas, Spanish drinks, seeing the old guys outside their homes at midnight drinking wine, I like walking out onto a balcony and taking in the view, I like that work isn't viewed as the be all and end all of life, that money isn't the decisive factor in everything.

People are really quick to try and dampen the spirits of people looking to move, which in 90 % of the cases, you do right, however, when somebody doesn't have the "I want to move because it's hot" mentality, surely this shows ?


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

I do however appreciate all the input, but don't get the wrong view of me ! Haha, I want to move to "Spain" and be part of it. I certainly don't know everything there is to know about places there, not by a long way, but I've been more than enough times to know I love the way of life there, which is possibly subjective depending on experience, however, I'm sure you all know the way of life in Spain is way way different to the UK, you at least know what I'm saying, which is why you also chose the path that I want, just in case you've forgotten ... Come back to the UK for 6 month right now, then come and talk to me and you'll realise why you're there and not in the UK !


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jack92 said:


> My experience of Spain is a small town called Almoradi, absolute minimal expats there, little holiday makers. I don't/would never want to live in any of those places you mentioned, the Spain I like is walking into a bar and they serve tapas, Spanish drinks, seeing the old guys outside their homes at midnight drinking wine, I like walking out onto a balcony and taking in the view, I like that work isn't viewed as the be all and end all of life, that money isn't the decisive factor in everything.
> I* was in the main square where I live, 30km from Madrid today enjoying an iced coffee with OH knocking back a beer and olives, watching the old guys sat out in the shade outside the old folks centre. Could have been doing the exact same in many areas in Madrid city too. Madrid is not all skyscrapers, tourists and built up urban landscape at all.*
> People are really quick to try and dampen the spirits of people looking to move, which in 90 % of the cases, you do right, however, when somebody doesn't have the "I want to move because it's hot" mentality, surely this shows
> *Usually people just try to be honest and tell things as they see it, some more bluntly than others. There's not usually any reason for putting someone down or putting someone off coming*


...


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm not saying it's a case of putting people off, but more, they try and offer a realistic view, however, I'm wanting to be quick to point out, I do already have a massively realistic view of it all.

I'm here wanting input from others, but preferably on things I'm not already prepared for, either way, it's nice communicating with the people on here and hopefully I'll be typing from that end one day.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Jack92 said:


> My experience of Spain is a small town called Almoradi, absolute minimal expats there, little holiday makers. I don't/would never want to live in any of those places you mentioned, the Spain I like is walking into a bar and they serve tapas, Spanish drinks, seeing the old guys outside their homes at midnight drinking wine, I like walking out onto a balcony and taking in the view, I like that work isn't viewed as the be all and end all of life, that money isn't the decisive factor in everything.


You would love where I live then! Sadly there is 30% unemployment and the nearest city is 40 km away ... so you'd have to work online from home (or win the lottery) to live here.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> Jack92 said:
> 
> 
> > My experience of Spain is a small town called Almoradi, absolute minimal expats there, little holiday makers. I don't/would never want to live in any of those places you mentioned, the Spain I like is walking into a bar and they serve tapas, Spanish drinks, seeing the old guys outside their homes at midnight drinking wine, I like walking out onto a balcony and taking in the view, I like that work isn't viewed as the be all and end all of life, that money isn't the decisive factor in everything.
> ...


Sounds like a lovely quiet life you have 🙂 

Don't get me wrong, I don't mind being around expat or holiday makers, but I'd prefer somewhere with at least 75% of the people are Spanish. Also, with my age, id prefer somewhere a little better for employment rates as I plan to be working a while longer yet ! 

Spain is a big country and has so much to offer, id find many, many ideal places where I'd love to live, I still believe the biggest issue is work, once I could get that sorted I'd be happy, I could really get to terms with starting a new life there.


----------



## Katenbill (Jun 11, 2018)

Jack92 said:


> My experience of Spain is a small town called Almoradi, absolute minimal expats there, little holiday makers. I don't/would never want to live in any of those places you mentioned, the Spain I like is walking into a bar and they serve tapas, Spanish drinks, seeing the old guys outside their homes at midnight drinking wine, I like walking out onto a balcony and taking in the view, I like that work isn't viewed as the be all and end all of life, that money isn't the decisive factor in everything.
> 
> People are really quick to try and dampen the spirits of people looking to move, which in 90 % of the cases, you do right, however, when somebody doesn't have the "I want to move because it's hot" mentality, surely this shows ?


I joined this forum in June and nearly ran away from it after the first few posts.
However, I saw it as some sort of initiation ceremony, yes, it puts you on the defensive, but I like to believe that they were just playing devil’s advocate and it does make me consider many aspects of moving that I might have overlooked.
I wish you all the best making it happen. You’re doing everything you can to make it possible, so go for it! You’ve only got one life.

I recently did an audit of what we spend our money on, and most of it is council tax, excessive utility and Sky bills and things to make my home nice (to make the U.K. bearable) and holidays (to get away from the U.K.). I’d rather be skint with the sun on my back than the rain on my face.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Given that you have a realistic view of things, I would suggest that you relocate to a big city in the first instance. It will be easier to get a foothold on the employment ladder.

Once established (either as a freelancer or as an employee) you stand much more chance of being able to relocate to where you "really want to be".

I, for example, am quite happy living in Madrid and certainly don't see it as being like London, but I confess that if the chance to live and work nearer the North coast arose I would be seriously tempted!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Katenbill said:


> I joined this forum in June and nearly ran away from it after the first few posts.
> However, I saw it as some sort of initiation ceremony, yes, it puts you on the defensive, but I like to believe that they were just playing devil’s advocate and it does make me consider many aspects of moving that I might have overlooked.
> I wish you all the best making it happen. You’re doing everything you can to make it possible, so go for it! You’ve only got one life.
> 
> I recently did an audit of what we spend our money on, and most of it is council tax, excessive utility and Sky bills and things to make my home nice (to make the U.K. bearable) and holidays (to get away from the U.K.). I’d rather be skint with the sun on my back than the rain on my face.


Personally, I don't think anyone plays Devil's Advocate. People post what they live or see being lived. There are weirdo's out there it's true, but you'd have to be really quite weird to get your kicks out of winding up people who express a desire to live in Spain - I can't see it myself. Like I said before, some people are more blunt than others, but that's life too. This forum is really a whole lot "softer" than others.
This topic has actually come up before surprise surprise and this is a classic oldie started by" older" forum members. I still think it makes some good points 
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/371025-why-do-we-bother.html


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

Overandout said:


> Given that you have a realistic view of things, I would suggest that you relocate to a big city in the first instance. It will be easier to get a foothold on the employment ladder.
> 
> Once established (either as a freelancer or as an employee) you stand much more chance of being able to relocate to where you "really want to be".
> 
> I, for example, am quite happy living in Madrid and certainly don't see it as being like London, but I confess that if the chance to live and work nearer the North coast arose I would be seriously tempted!!


Yes I suppose that's true, you make a good point, as employment is obviously the biggest priority, it would need to be somewhere with decent work potential, then once I have my foot in the door, look to "settle" properly.

I guess we'll see what happens, however, I do know I simply can't wait to carry on gathering experience and knowledge in my field and in the Spanish language so I'm in the best possible shape to get a life in Spain.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

w.r.t. the "oldies" perhaps being less than fully tolerant of some of the newbies.

Over time, we have seen many people come onto the forum who, to be honest, just do not have a clue about what might be involved in moving their home from one country where they are familiar with the language, the way things go on/happen, everything, to another country where their knowledge of all those things is negligible at best and just plain wrong at worst.

They say "I am moving to Spain next month/week (or some other impossibly short timescale) where should I live?" "I can do most things and will have no trouble finding work, even bar work if I need to..." and the pseudo professional who has, maybe changed a plug or, maybe, a tap-washer in the past who then re-invents him/herself as a professional "fully qualified "electrician or plumber or... and then touts himself as that, or we get the person who comes on the forum, "I can easily get work since I am a nail-technician or etc. ..." We refer to many of those as "Qualified at the University of RyanAir" and who passed out as they walked down the aircraft steps.

It can be very frustrating having to deal with those types, especially if they start arguing and fighting against the advice they are given.

We don't set out to put those people down but we do have to disabuse them of their crazy ideas for their own-sakes. We have seen it all before with those who don't listen and then end up as down-and-outs with a pitch and a paper cup outside Lidl or Mercadona or Aldi.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

baldilocks said:


> w.r.t. the "oldies" perhaps being less than fully tolerant of some of the newbies.
> 
> Over time, we have seen many people come onto the forum who, to be honest, just do not have a clue about what might be involved in moving their home from one country where they are familiar with the language, the way things go on/happen, everything, to another country where their knowledge of all those things is negligible at best and just plain wrong at worst.
> 
> ...


You have absolutely hit the nail on the head.

The thing is, even I notice those types of people, I can tell the difference between the ones who want to move for the right reasons and the ones who have absolutely no idea about alot of it. It is frustrating, even for me to read the "I'm moving next month, don't speak the language, manual labour work experience, oh and where should I live" but I do believe im pretty well researched now on what to expect, alot of that has come from here and alot from my own research.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Jack92 said:


> You have absolutely hit the nail on the head.
> 
> The thing is, even I notice those types of people, I can tell the difference between the ones who want to move for the right reasons and the ones who have absolutely no idea about alot of it. It is frustrating, even for me to read the "I'm moving next month, don't speak the language, manual labour work experience, oh and where should I live" but I do believe im pretty well researched now on what to expect, alot of that has come from here and alot from my own research.


Let's get one thing straight: I don't know you so whether you move to Spain or not is frankly no concern of mine. My view of people wanting to move to any country who have no dependent children, elderly parents or whatever, is, simply, go for it. If it doesn't work out you can leave and you are young enough to bounce and put it down to a character-forming experience. In your case you have much to gain and little if anything to lose.

You may well have reasonable expectations but they may not match up to reality. I had been visiting Czechoslovakia for decades, since the late 1960s when I was a student, had many good friends there, spoke reasonable Czech and dreamed of living there one day. I spent three years living in Prague before coming to Spain and I have to say that living somewhere as opposed to visiting for however many times or how long is a whole new ball game. I had reasonable expectations based on experience and a network of Czech friends but slowly disillusionment set in and after three years I was so happy to leave and settle in Andalusia. I had neither experience or expectations about living in Spain, I came because my partner disliked Prague even more than I and my son has a house here where we lived for the first month. For at least six months I was unhappy here and it wasn't until we moved into the house we've lived in for ten years that I gradually began to realise I felt good here and it would be my 'forever' home. I certainly didn't come to 'live the dream' or any such foolishness. I came here as I came to every country I lived in with an open mind and simply wanted to get on with my life.

People talk a lot of nonsense about an imaginary place called 'the real Spain'. Everywhere in Spain is real. Benidorm is as much the 'real' Spain as a small rural pueblo. Perhaps it's the case that big cities like Madrid, Barcelona, Alicante, Bilbao, are more 'real' as those are places most Spaniards live. A foreigner will stick out more in a small village than in a city like Madrid or Benidorm. 

You will make your own life. People who had problems in the UK usually find they travel with them. You are young, don't have to worry about a family or elderly parents coming with you so employment is the only possible problem. People do find jobs, of course they do, people die, retire, move on, vacancies have to be filled. I've discovered it's who you know not what you know that counts here but unless you are extremely unpleasant/anti-social you will soon create your own network.

As I said, it's your life we're discussing, not mine. I'm happily settled here and am enjoying life. I sincerely hope you will do the same. But keep a cool head, expect surprises and have Plan B which usually means enough cash to survive setbacks. I certainly wouldn't want to deter you from making the move as it could turn out to be the best thing you've ever done.
Just remember...to enjoy paradise you need money. Good luck.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

One last thingI wouldnt wait. After March it will be harder as it looks as if free movement for UK nationals will be curbed meaning that job application will be treated as non EU applicants. That will make it very hard for you. There might be an extension period but you can't count on it.


----------



## uk03878 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jack92 said:


> I posted on here a while ago, with just a dream of moving to Spain, fast forward 6 - 8 months and alot has changed !
> 
> I'm now working in IT (Have been for 6 months) doing pretty good, one wage rise already, plus I'm learning alot in many aspects of IT. I've also been learning Spanish for around half an hour a day on Duolingo, I'm progressing well on there also, I have one query though ... I'm 26, so realistically looking to move in a few years once I've got lots more experience in IT and learning the language, however, I never see anybody my sort of age on these forums, do many people under retirement age move ? Is there a reason not many under 30's are on these forums ?
> 
> It would basically just be nice to get a view of somebody else, I really want to relocate some day, no area or anything in particular, I have no dependants and I have money saved.


What part of IT do you work in?
As others have said - it may be very difficult to get a job after next year especially if you only have six months background.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

uk03878 said:


> Jack92 said:
> 
> 
> > I posted on here a while ago, with just a dream of moving to Spain, fast forward 6 - 8 months and alot has changed !
> ...


You quoted it but missed a massive part of what I said


----------



## uk03878 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jack92 said:


> You quoted it but missed a massive part of what I said


Well IT is a massive area - and I am just retiring after having been in it since 52. Naturally I know the hot areas where only 18 months experience will get you a job anywhere in the world. (PM me if you want more details as I don't want to derail this thread)


----------



## uk03878 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sorry only just joined and can't quite figure out how to edit posts
I have been in IT since I was 17 is what I meant to say


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

uk03878 said:


> Jack92 said:
> 
> 
> > You quoted it but missed a massive part of what I said
> ...


I'll private message you.

Edit - I can't PM, it says you aren't enabled to receive private messages.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jack92 said:


> I'll private message you.
> 
> Edit - I can't PM, it says you aren't enabled to receive private messages.


Why pm? Isn't it possible others might want this info?


----------



## uk03878 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Why pm? Isn't it possible others might want this info?


Okay - didn't want to derail the thread and it can get a bit tech - but here you go
I am not a boxes and wires man so will not concentrate on on premise infra
So two things are hot at the moment Big Data and Cloud 
Luckily both can be picked up by training quite quickly if you have a touch of programming or at a pinch just good algebra
(although 11 year olds nowadays learn python at school)
For Big Data - download the VMs from Hortonworks or Cloudera for free. And work through the examples
For cloud - there are many training courses on the web for Microsoft Azure and AWS. For Azure you can sign up for a £200 free credit and run your own server farms and try things out)
Microsoft after a slow start is emerging as the favourite - especially for large Consumer Packaged Goods companies - ie the P&G, RB, Unilever etc of the world - primarily because Walmart see AWS as a competitor and you are not allowed to load this valuable POS data from there onto AWS
Try, try and try to get yourself a entry position on a project that is using some of this tech.
12-18 months immersion time - and then you can go to the market
(I know I have a 125% churn rate in trainees who go for 200% more salary than I can offer them)


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

uk03878 said:


> Pesky Wesky said:
> 
> 
> > Why pm? Isn't it possible others might want this info?
> ...


Its fine, no derailment, it's extremely useful information that I'm appreciative of and thankful you can take the time to post.

I do work loosely/Have small knowledge on how Azure/Could work, through my current position, but if this is something that's highly desirable right now in Spain then I'm more than willing to focus on those areas that make me stand out to Spanish employers.

I'll definitely look into everything you said, I definitely want to learn as much as I can in IT, currently I'm learning alot about VMware and how physical/virtual servers work. I'm more than willing to dedicate whatever time I need to, to learn what I can that makes me a cut above the rest, hopefully, that, along with learning the language, sets me off to a good start when I begin my job hunt.

But thanks, I'm 100% going to look into what you recommended, as it's something I'm desperate to do in life 🙂


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Just a question: are you doing ( what looks like a lot of work and training ) just so you can live in Spain? Or are you genuinely interested in IT. ?


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

kaipa said:


> Just a question: are you doing ( what looks like a lot of work and training ) just so you can live in Spain? Or are you genuinely interested in IT. ?


I wouldn't be able to put this much effort in to it if I didn't enjoy it 🙂


----------

